# Working on another longbow**COMPLETED PICS**



## longbowdave1 (Feb 12, 2012)

This one is going to be 58" longcurve for my sister. She wants to start  target shooting,  and she's been asking since last Decmber. when I got a call from her friday, she asked, "when am I going to start it". Apparently when I said spring, she took that as second week of February!

 This is going to be a lightweight bow with some color to it. The riser will be Cherry, Maple, and Sapele'. The limbs will be Maple that will be dyed bright blue, under clear glass.

 I got a good start on it today, after digging up the proper pieces of hardwood from the pile. All the laminations  for the limbs and the riser pieces were cut this afternoon. Got the laminations spliced together and glued up the pieces that will be come the riser. I'll post some pictures as I go along. I've got plenty of things to do before the arrival of the fiberglass later this week!


----------



## whossbows (Feb 12, 2012)

getter done,,lol


----------



## gurn (Feb 12, 2012)

Your sis is real lucky ta hava brother like you.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Well, got quite a bit done tonight on the bow. Here's a sneek peek at the riser as I was final fitting it to the bow form, and have ya ever seen a Blue Maple tree????

 Just waiting on the arrival of the glass so I can get er'glued up! I haven't even told ol' Sis' that I started on the bow, figured I would surprise her when its done.


----------



## whossbows (Feb 13, 2012)

yep thats blue,,,,im sure it will look nice


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 14, 2012)

Good brother!!!! be sure to make the hand grip small enough for her!!!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 14, 2012)

Tomi, she' about 6 ft 5in tall with hands bigs as basketball player! LOL   Naa, she's only about 5 foot something,  I'll make it small TomiI


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 14, 2012)

Little bit of paint and this one is done. You make longbows faster than anyone else I know....


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm in a holding pattern until the glass shows up now Martin. It would be nice if it shows by friday?????


----------



## GregoryB. (Feb 15, 2012)

What do you use for Dying the wood ? I want to dye some action boo Purple for my girl friends bow.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 15, 2012)

Gregory I use water soluable stains from W.D. Lockwood out of New York. They sell both Water soluable as well as alcohol soluable stain for about 8$ / 1oz. concentrated sample pack, each 1oz. pack of powder makes about 1Qt.  of stain.
 They have many colors to choose from. .


http://www.wdlockwood.com/main.html

click on the link, then click on products on the top banner, then click on color charts, then click on concenteated to see the color charts.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Just got an updated ship date on the glass, and it won't arrive til Monday. Maybe just as well cause I have to work Sunday on the day job.

 Come Monday, I will be back at it, and it will be glued up monday evening!


----------



## Apex Predator (Feb 16, 2012)

Rit dye from the grocery store works well too!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 16, 2012)

Can't wait to see it.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Since I'm on a holding pattern til Monday, I figured I could take the time to build a quiver for her. I used the 2" PVC form that I usually use for the kids back quivers , built a 20inch tall one that I will use as a side quiver for her. 

 Little over an hour, and it was all ready to hang and dry til tomorrow.  After its dry, a little hair cutting to remove all the loose strands, and I'll stain it a walnut color.


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 17, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's the side quiver ready for arrows! I decided to go with all walnut stain. With the blue arrows, the blue limbs, and being short, I didn't want her to look like a "smurf" by having too much blue!


----------



## GregoryB. (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks for the Dye info. looks like they have just what I need.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 18, 2012)

Your welcome,post up some picture when you dye the bow!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 20, 2012)

The glass should be on the doorstep waiting for me tonight, so I can get the bow glued up tonight! I'm going to try and have the bow done this week!


----------



## gtfisherman (Feb 20, 2012)

Woohoo!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 20, 2012)

Okay I'm back in gear and working on the bow, glued up and in the oven on day 3 of the bow build. I hope to have a string on it for the first time by tonmorrow!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 21, 2012)

I got a good amount of work done on the bow tonight. I got the string on it for the first time and things are looking good!  I have a long day tomorrow, working on the day job, then some schooling at night. I'll get back to work on the bow thursday.

Even got to take a peek at that blue maple!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 23, 2012)

Worked on getting the majority of the sanding done on the riser tonight. A day or two more of sanding and I will be spraying the finish on this weekend!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 24, 2012)

Looks good Dave!!


----------



## whossbows (Feb 24, 2012)

looking goood


----------



## jbrooker (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Thank you guys! The cat is out of the bag now, I sent a few pictures to my sister last night. Now she knows the bow will be done soon, instead of the eight weeks that I've been telling her!  I can get a little payback with my OLDER sister, can't I??? I'll see how she likes it today.

 Looks like shooting lessons start next week, but someones got to teach me first!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 24, 2012)

Finished the sanding today!

I'll be spraying on the finish tomorrow, finished pics should be ready Sunday!

 Seems every time I build one of these dyed limb bows, the finished pics are always out in the snow, this one seems to following suit with the others. Got 5  inches of fresh wet heavy snow today!


----------



## NavyDave (Feb 24, 2012)

lookin good.....and I don't mean the white stuff!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 25, 2012)

NavyDave said:


> lookin good.....and I don't mean the white stuff!



 I don't think you fellers would enjoy kayaking down the the mighty Fox River that's just behind the house right now. Lots of white stuff along the shores, and that clear hard stuff is floating on the surface. Might need an ice breaker to go out ahead of you and blaze a trail.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 25, 2012)

I got up in the wee hours of the morning and sprayed the finish on the bow! Since this is a target bow, I went with more of a gloss finish on this one. Tomorrow I'll polish er' up a bit, and put the calf hair rest on. I am temporarily using a black and red string on the bow, the sweet blue and black stranded string will be here Monday, then I will put the otter fur string silencers on and it will be complete! 

 Tomorrow I will get a picture out in the sunlight, always better for seeing the true colors of the bow.


here' a sneek preview.....


----------



## frankwright (Feb 25, 2012)

You did a really fine job on that one!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks frankright! It will be fun finishing up and I'll have to sneek out and shoot it tommorow.,


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Snuck in a few pictures this morning, to cold and windy to shoot yet, maybe this afternoon.


----------



## NavyDave (Feb 26, 2012)

looks great!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks Dave.

My sister stopped by today and saw the bow. She really liked it and we did try to fling a few arrows in the cold and wind. She needs some training but she will do well. I shot the bow too, man it flings those skinney arrows perty dern fast!


----------



## Razor Blade (Feb 26, 2012)

wow , a very nice bow indeed


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 27, 2012)

The proper string for the bow arrived right on time today, so I put the otter fur silencers in it, and strung er' up. I had just enough daylight to take some finished pictures with the sun fading fast behind me.

In a few days when the weather gets a little more bow friendly, we will start the shooting lessons! Tonight, I'll put the bow on the tillering tree and bring it to draw about 200 times or so to exercise the limbs. After the string stretches for a day or two, I'll loosely crimp on the noc and we will be ready to begin her Tradtional Archery journey!

 The "Blue Angel"
 58" Longcurve
 40# @ 28"( about 32# at her draw)
 Cherry, Sapele', and Maple riser
 Dyed Maple Limbs 

and here's the finished pics.....


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks great Dave!


----------



## kennym (Feb 27, 2012)

Great job Dave!!!


----------



## bronco611 (Feb 27, 2012)

Its ashame that you live sooooo far away or I would pick your brain for info on how to do that and make it look soooo goooood!!!! Great lookin bow arrows and quiver. She will be one happy camper!!!


----------



## lincobowhunter (Feb 27, 2012)

Very nice. I love the side quiver, some people just have a knack for creating works of art.


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 28, 2012)

Dave you did a fine job!!! Somehow I believe you must like that sister of yours!!!!! No sibling rivalry at all!!!!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice looking bow dave, 
She should enjoy it.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks everyone, glad you like it. Good to hear from the female opinion Tomi, since it's a girly bow!

If the weather holds tonight, I'll fling some arrows from it. We have some rain/ice/snow coming in tonight. Most times I don't get a chance to shoot the new bows once they're all finished up and heading out the door. I just want to see how it performs, I haven't shot any aluminum arrows since 98'. Don't tell sis I was shooting her bow if you talk to her!  At least she didn't ask for a pink bow!


----------



## TNGIRL (Feb 28, 2012)

longbowdave1 said:


> Thanks everyone, glad you like it. Good to hear from the female opinion Tomi, since it's a girly bow!
> 
> If the weather holds tonight, I'll fling some arrows from it. We have some rain/ice/snow coming in tonight. Most times I don't get a chance to shoot the new bows once they're all finished up and heading out the door. I just want to see how it performs, I haven't shot any aluminum arrows since 98'. Don't tell sis I was shooting her bow if you talk to her!  At least she didn't ask for a pink bow!



just be sure you wipe your cooties off before you give it to her!!!!! (she'll know you shot it!!)


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 28, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> Dave you did a fine job!!! Somehow I believe you must like that sister of yours!!!!! No sibling rivalry at all!!!!!



 Ya know Tomi, after thinking back to our childhood and all the times when we were young, Heck I don't think I should give her the bow anymore!!! You know how sisters pick on their little brothers!!!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 28, 2012)

Got rained out so no bow shooting tonight. I did want to share something I built for ol' sis to help her build up her bow arm. I started out with a 1 inch sq. by 5 inch long piece of scrap hardwood. I drilled 1/4" holes about 2 Inches deep into each end. Then I bent up some 1/4" steel rods into 90 degree elbows roughly 3" x 1". I expoxy'd the long ends in to the wood handle ends and let dry over night. Next,I cut 4" long piece of leather and punched holes in the ends. Then I took two 10" long pieces of surgical tubing and attached it to the the leather piece. After sliding the tubing over the 90 degree bends they were secured in place with some crazy glue type archery cement for extra precaution and again let it dry overnight. 

It's probably about a 18 to 20# pull, but should work nicely for working on her Form, as well as building up that bow arm, by doing sets of 10 repititions of  bringing it to full draw, aiming, and then letting it down.


----------



## pine nut (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice looking bow sir!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 28, 2012)

thanks,it was a fun build.


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 29, 2012)

longbowdave1 said:


> Got rained out so no bow shooting tonight. I did want to share something I built for ol' sis to help her build up her bow arm. I started out with a 1 inch sq. by 5 inch long piece of scrap hardwood. I drilled 1/4" holes about 2 Inches deep into each end. Then I bent up some 1/4" steel rods into 90 degree elbows roughly 3" x 1". I expoxy'd the long ends in to the wood handle ends and let dry over night. Next,I cut 4" long piece of leather and punched holes in the ends. Then I took two 10" long pieces of surgical tubing and attached it to the the leather piece. After sliding the tubing over the 90 degree bends they were secured in place with some crazy glue type archery cement for extra precaution and again let it dry overnight.
> 
> It's probably about a 18 to 20# pull, but should work nicely for working on her Form, as well as building up that bow arm, by doing sets of 10 repititions of  bringing it to full draw, aiming, and then letting it down.





You know, you could put me a shootin rest on that thing and I could hunt with it.  If you ever venture into one of my privet thickets after hogs you would understand what I mean. That junk is so thick that when you fall out of a tree, you don't even hit the ground.

Nice looking bow you built for your sister.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 29, 2012)

jerry russell said:


> You know, you could put me a shootin rest on that thing and I could hunt with it.  If you ever venture into one of my privet thickets after hogs you would understand what I mean. That junk is so thick that when you fall out of a tree, you don't even hit the ground.
> 
> Nice looking bow you built for your sister.



 Hmmmmm.. a slingshot bow for hogs..... you mean like this 40# @ 28" one that I built a few weeks back.... with traveling case....

 Started with a piece of harwood, bent up the angles for the double-tube wonder, added the tubes and pouch, arm stabilizer bar, aluminum arrow rest, little paint..... 

  The thing is a beast to draw back but really flings an arrow! And it can by shot indoors during our cold months to keep the bow arm ready for the longbow!


----------



## jerry russell (Feb 29, 2012)

I know for a fact that I could kill a hog with that thing or at least put my eye out trying. Put me on the "Longbowdave1" pro staff (along with all of the free stuff that goes along with being on the LBD1 prostaff) and I will prove it.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Feb 29, 2012)

I was going to post pics of that thing but been busy on the longbow building, think I'll put a 5/16 threaded insert in the front of the handle for bowfishing too! I need some video of flingin' arrows outside with it but the weathers been wet and very windy this week!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 1, 2012)

My sister Debbie stopped by tonight and picked up her bow.
 I showed her how to use the bow trainer and she loved it. She has been waiting to take bow around town and show it off to her friends and coworkers. Next week she'll stop by again, and we'll shoot some arrows and get her started.

I did get a chance to fling some arrows off her bow before she arrived! Perty fast for a lightweight bow.


I think she likes it!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Mar 1, 2012)

Looks like she liked it! Good Job!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 1, 2012)

I made a slideshow/video of the bow in progress as I went along on the build, and followed it up by some shooting this afternoon from the finished bow.


----------



## whossbows (Mar 1, 2012)

i like the sound of little missiles,and the geese ,doves and birds singing,nice job dave,looks like a happy archer


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks Jeff!
It was almost dark and all the critters where sounding off right before dark. All the geese were landing in a nearby pond that had just opened up from the winter freeze. Today another drastic change in weather, snowing hard and 7 to 9 inches of snow on the way by tonight. Good thing I shot the bow yesterday!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 3, 2012)

Crazy weather this winter, snow, then rain, then thunder storms, then thunder snow! It s supposed to hit 55 by next week????


----------



## Ellbow (Mar 3, 2012)

Love that bow! The colors are beautiful Dave!
You guys are having crazy weather!
Sorry, I was in Hawaii for winter break!  Sunny and balmy!
El


----------



## longbowdave1 (Mar 3, 2012)

Thanks El, she really likes it too.


----------

